
Mona Eltahawy says the time for being civil, peaceful and polite is over - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/outintheopen/i-want-patriarchy-to-fear-women-mona-eltahawy-says-the-time-for-being-civil-peaceful-and-polite-is-over-1.5296597
======
Fjolsvith
TLDR: Reaction to the Islamic male-dominant culture.

